# Hp g62



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

Hi,

my friend bought a used hp g62 with windows 7 but it has a password. he asked me to format it but i'm having trouble accessing the bios. on start up, it says press esc for startup menu, when i do this it goes to one of the first starting menus and makes a constant beeping sound.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you have the HP recovery DVDs ???


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We need to know the exact model of that HP g62. There should be a dash and additional numbers and letters after g62.

Look at the HP sticker on the case and advise what the product number(P/N) is. That will help to identify the correct model.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Is it password-protected in the BIOS or when you attempt to start Windows 7 and have to type in a logon password?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

no but i have windows 7 discs. i need to get into the bios so it lets me boot from disc


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

there is no sticker with product number but it's the g62 with vision amd


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Try this:

To access the BIOS, turn on the computer and immediately press the *Esc* key to display the Startup Menu, and then press the *F10* key or tap the *F10* Key at the HP Logo Screen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

when i do that, it takes me to the starting windows screen, it freezes and makes a constant beeping sound


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try Tapping the F11 key durring bootup

??? HP g62-347 ???


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

that also makes the beeping sound


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

after a while it stops beeping, just makes one long annoying sound like a siren


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I question why someone would buy a used Windows 7 laptop without first confirming it works and can load the desktop. 

Is it asking for a logon password or is the BIOS password-protected?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

the average person doesn't seem to care.

i can't even access the bios. when i get to the login screen, it's as if the password is already typed in, it won't let me type anything else :s


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did you try F1 to get to the Bios ??
Hope this helps .... HP BIOS beep codes


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

i guess im not average then. any computer ive bought used whether a tower or desktop has had windows xp pro or home in it.and if its been a brand new computer with xp, vista, or windows 7 before i purchased them i certainly made sure that everything worked properly.if its a logon password problem usually u have to do a clean reinstall and start again.if its a bios password protection from what i understand thats not going to be quite as easy to fix.hopefully u will be able to access the bios and go from there.


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

i can't even access the bios. the beep codes confuse me, i swear i counted more than 50


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

is the siren sound a two tone sound like a european police siren? If so that is a cpu Overheat warning.


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

let's assume it's the cpu, how can i fix it?
when i start the pc normally, no beep codes occur. however, if i try to press esc or f11, it freezes at starting windows screen and beeps. after a while, the beeps turn into one long sound


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Does the computer work OK when you start it normally ???
Can you login and run it ??


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

yeah, but there's a password on it and that's the problem. i just need to get into the bios and make it boot from cd. the sound is long high pitched siren with some sort of clicking


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you have the password ???


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

unfortunately, i don't


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

i think it's an overheating issue


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

this is strange, the esc key doesn't seem to work :s


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If there's a BIOS password in place and you don't know it, then you can't do anything with the computer.


----------



## dynasty091 (May 6, 2010)

i haven't even been able to access the bios screen, i have no idea if there's a password or not. i'm trying to figure out which key to press to even get into the bios


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

like double helix said u cant do much of anything. if u ever figure out how to get into the bios and its protected all u can do is either send it to or call the mfr of the computer like dell, lenovo, toshiba, etc and they will have to reset the password or tell u what it is.if it was me and this is just my opinion id take it back to wherever u got it and either get it working right so u can use it or ask for a refund.hope this helps.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Besides the problem with our laptop, rendering assistance for bypassing or cracking passwords is against forum rules and is not allowed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dustyjay said:


> Besides the problem with our laptop, rendering assistance for bypassing or cracking passwords is against forum rules and is not allowed.


I'm been waiting for a Moderator or Administrator to close this thread for that reason.

No offense, dynasty091, but we have no way of knowing what your real intent is.

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is the rule copied from the forum rules 
"Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed."

Mind you this is not accusing you of any wrong doing, but as pointed out we have no way of knowing the actual circumstances, therefore for safety sake it is not allowed.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

since no more help can or should be given on this subject.i think the point has been belabored enough. ive asked someone to step in and close this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> on start up, it says press esc for startup menu, when i do this it goes to one of the first starting menus and makes a constant beeping sound.


I assume that means there is a serious hardware problem. My newest HP laptop just gives that one option (Esc) and from the resulting menu you can do the "normal" things we expect--like choose the boot device or go into BIOS or whatever.

I am not closing at this time because I do not see it as a password issue. dynasty091 has indicated no desire to circumvent the Windows 7 password; he is trying to install a new operating system.

The only advice I have is to check the HP web site for any information on possible power on keys other than Esc.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Better have your friend contact the person he bought it from.
As I see .. We don't know if the BIOS is password protected or he has a hardware problem.
It's not like you're trying to crack a password to access the Data on the HDD


----------

